# Not sure if this is the right section, but what can you tell about my amp by its guts



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Just wondering what anyone could tell me about the amp without knowing the make or model.

The components, board, etc.

Good amp/bad amp?

Anything welcomed


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

PPI design?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> PPI design?


Nah i just renamed the image for fun


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Actually it was my 1st inclination after viewing AmpGuts a few hundred times.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Rodek, Monitor 1?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Well my goal for this thread was to find out if the internals were decent.

Its an off brand but performs very well.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Very general, but better amps usually have more output devices to spread the load out more... 

Urban Audio (among others) was notorious for having 3/4" thick heat sinks and hardly any amp underneath..


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like a Performance Teknique board, no personal experience, a friend had one, they don't like being enclosed, they'll heat up pretty warm if they can't breath.

Lymen


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lymen said:


> Looks like a Performance Teknique board,


 thats what it is. looks like a class D mono, and judging from what i know about the transistors they use, it appears to be about a real 280 watts RMS at 4. 500 at 2 and hotter than an oven, and blows up at 1. :laugh: 

of course, PT always claims numbers that they cant hit, both RMS and peak. likely it says 2000-3000 printed on the amp. 

horrible crap... but you may wonder why i know about these amps... thats because it is likely the most common amp around here due to people believing they have "5000 Watts", and for some reason, people bring them to me to fix. most of them i tell to throw away and buy a quality 500 watt amp.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Lymen said:


> Looks like a Performance Teknique board, no personal experience, a friend had one, they don't like being enclosed, they'll heat up pretty warm if they can't breath.
> 
> Lymen


Spot on. Ive had it under the storage area for a month now. Very warm but never shut off. 



daveds50 said:


> thats what it is. looks like a class D mono, and judging from what i know about the transistors they use, it appears to be about a real 280 watts RMS at 4. 500 at 2 and hotter than an oven, and blows up at 1. :laugh:
> 
> of course, PT always claims numbers that they cant hit, both RMS and peak. likely it says 2000-3000 printed on the amp.
> 
> horrible crap... but you may wonder why i know about these amps... thats because it is likely the most common amp around here due to people believing they have "5000 Watts", and for some reason, people bring them to me to fix. most of them i tell to throw away and buy a quality 500 watt amp.


I have the icbm 5912 which is "2000 watts"

The amp has to be doing over 300w rms because it pushes the same sub louder than the alpine mrp-m500. Alpine needed to be +5 to +10 on sub control and same setting on pf amp is a constant -5 and pf amp still louder.

Im not saying its a good amp. Im saying it has more output than the alpine and i got the sub and amp for $120 and already have a guy at work offer me $220 for both.

They seem decent but tech support is terrible

I wanted to found out the ts parameters to build the right enclosure and there are none online. The tech support said it should be in the box...

Output is way more than the jl 12w3 in the same box.

Been cranking it for a month. No smells or anything bad. 

But never going any brands that i cant lookup specs to online in a few seconds.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome back shoeless joe


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

96jimmyslt said:


> Im not saying its a good amp. Im saying it has more output than the alpine and i got the sub and amp for $120 and already have a guy at work offer me $220 for both.


 take the money... then buy some quality equipment. you will be surprised at the difference if you buy the right things. 

it may just have more then 300 rms... i was going off what i have seen from PT in the past. however, you have to admit, it wont do anywhere near what they claim. never have, never will... but they sure sell a lot of crap around my city with their lies. 

but then again, i can count the good sounding systems in Las Vegas, on one hand. :laugh:

thats why the specs you are looking for, may not mean a thing. i can pull outrageous numbers out of thin air, and they can be just as believable. example is some of their amps only give inflated peak wattage... no mention of any specs that mean anything.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

daveds50 said:


> take the money... then buy some quality equipment. you will be surprised at the difference if you buy the right things.
> 
> it may just have more then 300 rms... i was going off what i have seen from PT in the past. however, you have to admit, it wont do anywhere near what they claim. never have, never will... but they sure sell a lot of crap around my city with their lies.
> 
> ...



I completely agree.

But take this into consideration:

The alpine does 300 rms at 4 ohms and powered the sub ok, but i had to put the sub control on the head unit at +5 to + 10

With this amp, and the same gain setting, its on -5 all the time and still louder

So its gotta be doing at least 400 rms at 4 ohms.

I definitely will sell it and get some decent gear

Saw an fi btl 2500w rms for $400 with box. Thinking of getting that or this alpine type x which is 1000w rms and the guy says its hits just as hard. 

Is there any good quality subs above 1000w rms?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

96jimmyslt said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> But take this into consideration:
> 
> ...


In the racing world, this is called ricer math. Not sure what to call it here but it's far from accurate. You may want and check out efficiency and enclosure type rather than basing a purchase on the thermal power handling of a sub. 

I don't think that 12ga amp wiring is going to work for a 1kw amp. Consider it a good thing that your amp makes way under rated power.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> In the racing world, this is called ricer math. Not sure what to call it here but it's far from accurate. You may want and check out efficiency and enclosure type rather than basing a purchase on the thermal power handling of a sub.
> 
> I don't think that 12ga amp wiring is going to work for a 1kw amp. Consider it a good thing that your amp makes way under rated power.


I have 8awg 3 feet from battery


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

96jimmyslt said:


> I wanted to found out the ts parameters to build the right enclosure and there are none online. The tech support said it should be in the box...


Amps don't have Thiele Small parameters.

Jay


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Amps don't have Thiele Small parameters.
> 
> Jay


You get a gold star


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

96jimmyslt said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> But take this into consideration:
> 
> ...



you must have some epic ears to hear the difference between 300w and 400w.....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

http://starlinkagency.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/********-meter.gif

Jimmy, you should take some time and read the forum to educate yourself on car audio and forget about car audio myth/B-B sales clerk talk. 

There is a ****-ton of good info on DIYMA. Use the search button.

The choice is yours..


----------

